# cooked chicken and turkey



## dallenjarrett (Jun 29, 2014)

So we have a home cooked meal for dinner ever night that is either chicken, ground turkey, or pork. I was wondering since we always have a lil bit left over, can I feed my lil guy the left overs?


----------



## Josh (Jun 30, 2014)

Good question.
Generally people add a fat and seasoning of some kind to their cooked meats. If this is the case, you want to be very careful. Usually we stick to plain meats and raw because it's more natural and it's guaranteed that nothing else is on the food.


----------



## dallenjarrett (Jun 30, 2014)

Ok thanks. I've been reading non stop for the past 5 months before I decided on the purchase. But I've been looking to get more information from people who have them, rather than general "say so" from Internet and book sources. Also my wife only buys organic meats, so could I feed him direct from the package and/or just lightly cooked without any preparation, such as spices, seasoning, etc? BTW I'm glad I found this site. The people here have been nothing but informative and helpful.


----------

